# Millie-1-21-04 to 11-1-18.



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

My sweet Millie my baby girl crossed the rainbow bridge on Thursday after months of battling CKD, pancreatitis, a heart murmur and rising liver levels. She was the silliest goofball. Thank you for being such a blessing in my life and being there through so much. You fought a hard battle and you tried. I will forever miss your Elvis face and your silly antics. You could open a closet door like it was nothing. You loved to sleep on my shoulder at night purring away all night long. You loved to give me kisses and head butt me and you were my little shadow and best friend. I’ll never forget picking you out and taking you home the one who was shy and lived in my bedroom and no one wanted. You came out of your shell though and became one amazing cat. Even roaming the downstairs. Thank you for your love and allowing me to be your mommy. I will forever love and miss you my Millie. My goofball, Mills, Mill Mill and best friend. 14 is a good life and you sure had a one **** of a good one. I’ll never forget bringing you home and you crawled in the air vents and got stuck for two days we had to punch holes in the wall to get you out. Run free now my baby girl. Your no longer in pain. Thank you to our wonderful vet staff for giving her so much love and giving her a chance to fight and for being there until the end I will be forever grateful to you all. My heart is in pieces but letting you go was the last gift of kindness I could give you. Rest In Peace my Millie. I love you and miss you.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I am so very sorry about Millie. It was such a shock to read your post in the other thread; she'd been doing well, despite everything, for so long. But you knew her so well and sensed that something was different at the end. 

You did absolutely everything you could, including letting her go rather than seeing her suffer. She is grateful to you for putting what was best for her above what you wanted for yourself. 

She knows how much she was loved, and she knows that her special place in your heart will always be only hers. 

Sending you hugs and much, much sympathy.


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

Thank you...we were all shocked at how fast she crashed. We all thought she was going to make it but it was clear when I finally got to see her on Thursday morning that she had declined and there was no coming back from that...breaks my heart still. I miss her terribly and my shoulder is cold and empty without her presence on it anymore. She was telling me she was ready and I listened to her. She passed quickly and peacefully and I truly believe she waited for me to be there with her. I was lucky enough to spend her final few hours with her just hugging her, loving her, cuddling her, and giving her lots of pets and kisses. Still doesn't make the loss any easier..her ashes will arrive in a couple of weeks and with them are a clay paw print, ink paw prints and some of her fur. My other babies who all grew up with her are looking for their sister and it breaks my heart to see them cry and look for her.


----------



## 192473 (Apr 4, 2017)

It is both the hardest decision we ever have to make and the kindest, most selfless act of mercy we can give to our sweet friends. 
To end their suffering is the ultimate love. In my imagination I believe it creates a bond that will transcend the 'seen' world and makes real my hope that one day we will be together again. 

In a place where there is no pain, no tears just the love we shared my little boy is waiting for me with all his furry friends, and now Millie . rcat
So cry all the tears you need to and know you were there for her when she needed you most. And we are here for YOU.:heart


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

It was a long battle, but the crash was quick. For that, one can be grateful. So sorry for your loss. She's now running free with all the others. I can hardly wait to get there myself and be with them again.


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

Thank you both.


----------

